# Milan: Li dribbla restrizioni cinesi grazie a passaporto Hong Kong.



## admin (29 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il governo cinese sta monitorando con molta attenzione, ed anche stoppando, i finanziamenti a gruppi cinesi che operano all'esterno. Anche Wanda e Suning ne stanno pagando le conseguenze. Il Milan invece è quasi salvo, per un motivo in particolare: il presidente rossonero ha passaporto ad Hong Kong. Ciò gli consente di non essere sottoposto a troppi controlli dal governo centrale di Pechino e di ottenere finanziamenti da aree off shore.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il governo cinese sta monitorando con molta attenzione, ed anche stoppando, i finanziamenti a gruppi cinesi che operano all'esterno. Anche Wanda e Suning ne stanno pagando le conseguenze. Il Milan invece è quasi salvo, per un motivo in particolare: il presidente rossonero ha passaporto ad Hong Kong. Ciò gli consente di non essere sottoposto a troppi controlli dal governo centrale di Pechino e di ottenere finanziamenti da aree off shore.



Per mesi hanno fatto passare Yonghong e Han Li come i 2 scemi del villaggio. Ma ad oggi stanno dando badilate nei denti a tutti... i conti li faremo a fine stagione, ma ad oggi NESSUNO può più dire nulla a riguardo del presidente... ci ha comprato, sta investendo in modo pesante in società, in Cina e sul mercato, il tutto con trasparenza e dialogo con i tifosi.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (29 Luglio 2017)

E l'accordo fra Milan e CNGEF, passa in sordina... 
Non tanto per i ricavi che potrebbe dare, visto che non lo sa nessuno, ma come si fa a dire che l'operazione Milan sia ostacolata dal governo cinese se con questo sottoscrive accordi, cade tutta l'impalcatura di chi fino a poco tempo fa gridava "i cinesi non esistono" eh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Per mesi hanno fatto passare Yonghong e Han Li come i 2 scemi del villaggio. Ma ad oggi stanno dando badilate nei denti a tutti... i conti li faremo a fine stagione, ma ad oggi NESSUNO può più dire nulla a riguardo del presidente... ci ha comprato, sta investendo in modo pesante in società, in Cina e sul mercato,* il tutto con trasparenza e dialogo con i tifosi*.



Assolutamente no, ancora non ci ha assolutamente spiegato da dove arrivano i soldi...

noi confidiamo in Aixia e Haurong, i nostri nemici nel fallimento, ma di ufficiale nulla sappiamo, nel suo caso al momento non possiamo parlare di trasparenza, tutt'altro


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, ancora non ci ha assolutamente spiegato da dove arrivano i soldi...
> 
> noi confidiamo in Aixia e Haurong, i nostri nemici nel fallimento, ma di ufficiale nulla sappiamo, nel suo caso al momento non possiamo parlare di trasparenza, tutt'altro



A noi tifosi del "da dove arrivano i soldi" non ce ne deve fregare proprio nulla, non mettiamoci a fare i Ruiu


----------



## unbreakable (29 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il governo cinese sta monitorando con molta attenzione, ed anche stoppando, i finanziamenti a gruppi cinesi che operano all'esterno. Anche Wanda e Suning ne stanno pagando le conseguenze. Il Milan invece è quasi salvo, per un motivo in particolare: il presidente rossonero ha passaporto ad Hong Kong. Ciò gli consente di non essere sottoposto a troppi controlli dal governo centrale di Pechino e di ottenere finanziamenti da aree off shore.



Magari si chiama yong hong Kong li  
Comunque sboccerebbe una cifra..controllo a sorpresa..noi dobbiamo controllare li qui..e lui che fa ? Tira fuori l'arma segreta..il passaporto di Hong Kong..


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, ancora non ci ha assolutamente spiegato da dove arrivano i soldi...
> 
> noi confidiamo in Aixia e Haurong, i nostri nemici nel fallimento, ma di ufficiale nulla sappiamo, nel suo caso al momento non possiamo parlare di trasparenza, tutt'altro



E non ce lo diranno mai . Come è giusto che sia


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Luglio 2017)

È sempre più evidente che ci sia qualcuno dietro Mr Li di veramente grosso che per motivi di facciata non può esporsi e rimane nell'ombra..
Che siano aziende o persone non ne ho idea, però questa tesi è avvalorata anche dall'accordo da poco stilato per lo sviluppo del calcio in Cina e dal passaporto di Mr Li che essendo originario di Hong Kong può aggirare le famose restrizioni governative.


----------



## Gatto (29 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> E l'accordo fra Milan e CNGEF, passa in sordina...
> Non tanto per i ricavi che potrebbe dare, visto che non lo sa nessuno, ma come si fa a dire che l'operazione Milan sia ostacolata dal governo cinese se con questo sottoscrive accordi, cade tutta l'impalcatura di chi fino a poco tempo fa gridava "i cinesi non esistono" eh



Ecco brava. Hai toccato un punto che la stampa italiana non ha messo sotto la lente di ingrandimento. Io chiedo a qualcuno se è a conoscenza di un accordo simile siglato dall'altra squadra di Milano, visto che loro sono ritenuti i "legittimi" rappresentanti del celeste impero in Italia. Un grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (29 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ecco brava. Hai toccato un punto che la stampa italiana non ha messo sotto la lente di ingrandimento. Io chiedo a qualcuno se è a conoscenza di un accordo simile siglato dall'altra squadra di Milano, visto che loro sono ritenuti i "legittimi" rappresentanti del celeste impero in Italia. Un grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.



E non si può dire in questo caso siano voci di corridoio, c'è un video. E se non bastasse sottolinerei che nel cda del Milan c'è un certo Lu Bo direttore del fondo a partecipazione statale Haixia Capital.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ecco brava. Hai toccato un punto che la stampa italiana non ha messo sotto la lente di ingrandimento. Io chiedo a qualcuno se è a conoscenza di un accordo simile siglato dall'altra squadra di Milano, visto che loro sono ritenuti i "legittimi" rappresentanti del celeste impero in Italia. Un grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.


Anche l'Inter ha siglato accordi in Cina per collaborare nelle scuole calcio....per regolamento non posso postare i link relativi alla notizia ma se ''googoli'' un po troverai molto materiale al riguardo...


----------



## Gatto (29 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Anche l'Inter ha siglato accordi in Cina per collaborare nelle scuole calcio....per regolamento non posso postare i link relativi alla notizia ma se ''googoli'' un po troverai molto materiale al riguardo...



Old io ho googlato e la mia ricerca è stata vana. Di un accordo tra L'inter e un istituzione cinese sulla falsariga di quello del Milan non ho trovato tracce.


----------



## Gatto (29 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> E non si può dire in questo caso siano voci di corridoio, c'è un video. E se non bastasse sottolinerei che nel cda del Milan c'è un certo Lu Bo direttore del fondo a partecipazione statale Haixia Capital.



La presenza di Lu Bo nel CDA è passata totalmente sotto silenzio, quasi fosse uno arrivato li quasi per caso. Questo ci da l'idea di quanto sia attendibile la stampa italiana. E poi parlano di libertà di stampa in Cina


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (29 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Anche l'Inter ha siglato accordi in Cina per collaborare nelle scuole calcio....per regolamento non posso postare i link relativi alla notizia ma se ''googoli'' un po troverai molto materiale al riguardo...


 


Ho letto e mi par di capire che l'inter ha aperto varie accademy, come anche altri clubs hanno già fatto. Tipo l'Athletico Madrid, ma addirittura anche l'Aston Villa per dire. L'accordo con il CNGEF è diverso. China Next Generation Education Foundation viene specificatamente creata per il Milan e si tratta di una società registrata al Ministero affari civili cinesi. Non quindi un semplice accordo, come per l'Inter, con la città di Nanchino o Shangai, ovvero con città cinesi prese singolarmente.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (29 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> La presenza di Lu Bo nel CDA è passata totalmente sotto silenzio, quasi fosse uno arrivato li quasi per caso. Questo ci da l'idea di quanto sia attendibile la stampa italiana. E poi parlano di libertà di stampa in Cina



Infatti, e mi dispiace anche se sono i tifosi milanisti a dimenticarlo. Se Haixia non c'entrasse nulla in tutto questo perché dovrebbe essere nel nostro CDA ? poi bisognerà vedere in che maniera è implicata. Sappiamo però per certo che è partecipazione statale ed ha che fare con il Milan. Tanto mi basta, al momento, per avere le giuste garanzie del progetto.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Anche l'Inter ha siglato accordi in Cina per collaborare nelle scuole calcio....per regolamento non posso postare i link relativi alla notizia ma se ''googoli'' un po troverai molto materiale al riguardo...



L'unico accordo che ha firmato L'Inter è essere la miglior barzelletta anche in Cina


----------



## Gatto (29 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Infatti, e mi dispiace anche se sono i tifosi milanisti a dimenticarlo. Se Haixia non c'entrasse nulla in tutto questo perché dovrebbe essere nel nostro CDA ? poi bisognerà vedere in che maniera è implicata. Sappiamo però per certo che è partecipazione statale ed ha che fare con il Milan. Tanto mi basta, al momento, per avere le giuste garanzie del progetto.



Sul modo in cui è implicata Haixa posso solo rispondere ricordando il preliminare di acquisto in cui tra gli altri soggetti acquirenti oltre Yonghong Li era citata esplicitamente Haixa. Poi la stretta del governo di Pechino agli investimenti all'estero ha inevitabilmente cambiato le carte in tavola lasciando, solo in apparenza, Li come unico proprietario.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (29 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Sul modo in cui è implicata Haixa posso solo rispondere ricordando il preliminare di acquisto in cui tra gli altri soggetti acquirenti oltre Yonghong Li era citata esplicitamente Haixa. Poi la stretta del governo di Pechino agli investimenti all'estero ha inevitabilmente cambiato le carte in tavola lasciando, solo in apparenza, Li come unico proprietario.




Ecco questo particolare non lo ricordavo! Il fatto che nonostante ciò, Lu Bo è comunque nel nostro CDA fa ben sperare. 
Inoltre, noi ragioniamo in maniera diversa, perché si potrebbe obiettare "Ma come? C'è il governo cinese e si mette i bastoni fra le ruote da solo?" Per noi sembra strano ma molto probabilmente è così in una nazione in cui fino a pochissimo tempo falso in bilancio ed evasione venivano puniti con la pena di morte.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Old io ho googlato e la mia ricerca è stata vana. Di un accordo tra L'inter e un istituzione cinese sulla falsariga di quello del Milan non ho trovato tracce.


Ti mando il link tramite PM


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ho letto e mi par di capire che l'inter ha aperto varie accademy, come anche altri clubs hanno già fatto. Tipo l'Athletico Madrid, ma addirittura anche l'Aston Villa per dire. L'accordo con il CNGEF è diverso. China Next Generation Education Foundation viene specificatamente creata per il Milan e si tratta di una società registrata al Ministero affari civili cinesi. Non quindi un semplice accordo, come per l'Inter, con la città di Nanchino o Shangai, ovvero con città cinesi prese singolarmente.


L'aricolo che ho letto parla chiramente di accordo tra Inter e Governo Cinese per una partnership avente come obbiettivo quello di insegnare calcio in una prestigiosa scuola militare di Pechino


----------



## James45 (29 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> L'aricolo che ho letto parla chiramente di accordo tra Inter e Governo Cinese per una partnership avente come obbiettivo quello di insegnare calcio in una prestigiosa scuola militare di Pechino



Ottimo: così potranno sviluppare una bella nazionale militare sui livelli dell'Inda!


----------



## z-Traxx (29 Luglio 2017)

La Cina ha dovuto fare leggi contro l'esportazione di capitali all'estero per una guerra geopolitica con gli USA (per non dire altro), per evitare attacchi finanziari che possano destabilizzarla, quindi devono aggirare se stessi in altra maniera, dietro al Milan c'è veramente lo stato cinese attraverso i soliti fondi parastatali che ormai si comprano perfino pezzi di America, lo scopo è quello messo in piedi da Berlusconi già 3/4 anni fa con XI, la Cina vuole sviluppare il calcio in fretta per avere poi i mondiali e ha bisogno di squadre viatico per farlo, non solo, come vedete vengono a prendere anche allenatori italiani e giocatori europei, l'ostacolo per il Milan in se stesso è solo il FPF, non è un problema di soldi, i prestiti da Elliot sono solo specchietti per le allodole, infatti tutti stanno sclerando perchè sanno che dietro al Milan non ci sono dei pirla
Ricordate che anche se ci ha fatto patire gli ultimi anni, Berlusconi è l'artefice di tutto questo, ci sono suoi uomini in società come Scaroni suo amico, è rimasta Barbara e Fassone e Mirabelli sono sicuro che li ha scelti lui come Seedorf e Pirlo.... Lui vi ricordate che voleva rimanere come presidente onorario poi ha deciso di mollare dopo quello che ha avuto.
Poi a livello geopolitico Cina (ma anche Russia) con l'Italia sono amicissimiiiii, alleati in un piano enorme che sta spostando gli equilibri mondiali.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2017)

a proposito ma questi blocchi non dovevano essere allentati? si sa nulla?


----------



## TheZio (29 Luglio 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> La Cina ha dovuto fare leggi contro l'esportazione di capitali all'estero per una guerra geopolitica con gli USA (per non dire altro), per evitare attacchi finanziari che possano destabilizzarla, quindi devono aggirare se stessi in altra maniera, dietro al Milan c'è veramente lo stato cinese attraverso i soliti fondi parastatali che ormai si comprano perfino pezzi di America, lo scopo è quello messo in piedi da Berlusconi già 3/4 anni fa con XI, la Cina vuole sviluppare il calcio in fretta per avere poi i mondiali e ha bisogno di squadre viatico per farlo, non solo, come vedete vengono a prendere anche allenatori italiani e giocatori europei, l'ostacolo per il Milan in se stesso è solo il FPF, non è un problema di soldi, i prestiti da Elliot sono solo specchietti per le allodole, infatti tutti stanno sclerando perchè sanno che dietro al Milan non ci sono dei pirla
> Ricordate che anche se ci ha fatto patire gli ultimi anni, Berlusconi è l'artefice di tutto questo, ci sono suoi uomini in società come Scaroni suo amico, è rimasta Barbara e Fassone e Mirabelli sono sicuro che li ha scelti lui come Seedorf e Pirlo.... Lui vi ricordate che voleva rimanere come presidente onorario poi ha deciso di mollare dopo quello che ha avuto.
> Poi a livello geopolitico Cina (ma anche Russia) con l'Italia sono amicissimiiiii, alleati in un piano enorme che sta spostando gli equilibri mondiali.



Lettura interessante della situazione!

Comunque una domanda: come mai tutti i media chiamano la proprietà del Milan "i cinesi"? Che io sappia il proprietario uno è, e si chiama Yonghong Li, quindi anche i media non vogliono spiegare o non possono spiegare chi siano questi altri cinesi...


----------



## Wildbone (29 Luglio 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ricordate che anche se ci ha fatto patire gli ultimi anni, Berlusconi è l'artefice di tutto questo, ci sono suoi uomini in società come Scaroni suo amico, è rimasta Barbara e Fassone e Mirabelli sono sicuro che li ha scelti lui come Seedorf e Pirlo.... Lui vi ricordate che voleva rimanere come presidente onorario poi ha deciso di mollare dopo quello che ha avuto.
> Poi a livello geopolitico Cina (ma anche Russia) con l'Italia sono amicissimiiiii, alleati in un piano enorme che sta spostando gli equilibri mondiali.





Ma per favore, Berlusconi non conta più una fava nel panorama geopolitico.
E uno che sceglie Galliani come factotum nella sua squadra (il suo grande amore!) e come presidente di Mediaset Premium, non va a scegliere due integerrimi e professionali dirigenti come Fassone e Mirabelli per avere ancora controllo su qualcosa.


----------



## z-Traxx (29 Luglio 2017)

Ho detto che è stato lui a creare tutto con la collaborazione dello stato cinese, già da anni parlava di questo, non ho detto che è lui il proprietario, è stato lui ad agevolare e creare il piano con la Cina, come saprai era capo di stato e conosce tutte le autorità mondiali e lui anche a livello politico è una sponda per la Cina è la Russia per unificarsi all'Europa (piano ostacolato da Israele-USA-GB, infatti tutto il caos globale deriva da questo) un piano dove l'Italia è Vaticano sono gli artefici, vi lancio anche un sassolino.....la Cina è così potente ora grazie all'Europa ma soprattutto all'Italia dove ha il posto d'onore nelle nuove organizzazioni mondiali create attraverso i Brics, molti si metteranno a ridere ma l'Italia è più potente di quello che la maggioranza crede.


----------



## z-Traxx (29 Luglio 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Lettura interessante della situazione!
> 
> Comunque una domanda: come mai tutti i media chiamano la proprietà del Milan "i cinesi"? Che io sappia il proprietario uno è, e si chiama Yonghong Li, quindi anche i media non vogliono spiegare o non possono spiegare chi siano questi altri cinesi...



Ti sei risposto da solo


----------



## z-Traxx (30 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a proposito ma questi blocchi non dovevano essere allentati? si sa nulla?



Sarà difficile che succeda o almeno avverrà solo in parte, soprattutto ora che si prevede nei prossimi anni una crisi globale scatenata dai soliti mercati finanziari che ormai dettano legge insieme alle banche centrali, e la Cina non si può esporre più di tanto e prestare il fianco, i problemi dell'occidente (o meglio di USA/Israele/GB) non devono toccare la Cina e la Russia, sono cos'è troppo grosse, più volte siamo andati vicini allo scontro perchè certa gente non vuol stare a casa propria ma devono sempre scassare le palle a tutti


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2017)

Grazie presidente semicit


----------



## z-Traxx (30 Luglio 2017)

E anche i proprietari o ex dell'Inter sanno questo, bastava ascoltare un'intervista di Bedy Moratti per capirlo, fanno parte delle famiglie già spostate verso EST verso il futuro del mondo Europa-Asia, basta vedere i Tronchetti Provera con Pirelli passata sotto i Cinesi (o meglio misto cinesi italiani) ma questo è un altro discorso complesso a livello politico


----------



## TheZio (30 Luglio 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo



Come si dice di solito: "le risposte sono contenute nelle domande"


----------



## sballotello (30 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il governo cinese sta monitorando con molta attenzione, ed anche stoppando, i finanziamenti a gruppi cinesi che operano all'esterno. Anche Wanda e Suning ne stanno pagando le conseguenze. Il Milan invece è quasi salvo, per un motivo in particolare: il presidente rossonero ha passaporto ad Hong Kong. Ciò gli consente di non essere sottoposto a troppi controlli dal governo centrale di Pechino e di ottenere finanziamenti da aree off shore.



dico solo una cosa: questo signor Li voleva il Milan e nonostante 1000 problemi se lo è preso. Se qualcuno pensa che sia uno sprovveduto o incapace, probabilmente è lui stesso uno sprovveduto e incapace.


----------



## z-Traxx (30 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> dico solo una cosa: questo signor Li voleva il Milan e nonostante 1000 problemi se lo è preso. Se qualcuno pensa che sia uno sprovveduto o incapace, probabilmente è lui stesso uno sprovveduto e incapace.



Su Topcalcio24 passa sempre una clip delle cose vecchie, in una di queste Berlusconi nell'uscita dalla riunione con Mr Bee lo chiama Mr Li  eh i lapsus..........


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, ancora non ci ha assolutamente spiegato da dove arrivano i soldi...
> 
> noi confidiamo in Aixia e Haurong, i nostri nemici nel fallimento, ma di ufficiale nulla sappiamo, nel suo caso al momento non possiamo parlare di trasparenza, tutt'altro



Credo che anche i tifosi dello UTD da anni non abbiano idea da dove arrivino tutti quei soldi..


----------

